# New Tribes Firm Foundations Series



## Stargazer65 (Jan 9, 2012)

So I'm going to be going into prison once again to lead a saturday morning bible study sponsored through my church. They selected the material, it is called "Firm Foundations" and is printed by New Tribes Missions. Now my church is not reformed, so I didn't know what the material would be like. However, I'd have to say it looks pretty good from what I've gone through so far. It seems very Christ centered as it covers the bible themes starting from Genesis and moving chronologically through the bible. The main focus of it seems to be showing Christ all throughout the bible, culminating in the cross all the while demonstrating our need for salvation because of sin. 

Anybody ever seen or used the series before? Any potential problems or pitfalls with it?


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 9, 2012)

Kevin,

We use the materials here very often. It is great for people who do not know the fuller picture of Jesus. It starts with Genesis and sets up the context of why Jesus had to come and be a sacrifice. It works especially well for non-literates and tribal peoples.

It is put out by New Tribes Mission, who do much tribal work. Some NTMers are calvinists, but I have seen NTM books on "the heresy of Calvinism" as well and sometimes NTM advocates use of their "method" in...well...sort of a methodical way whereas, in many places, a cookie-cutter evangelism-in-a-box approach is next to impossible.


----------



## Stargazer65 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info Pergamum. I'm looking forward to starting this study. I pray the Lord keeps the doors in the prison open to this ministry.


----------

